# Lollapalooza Brazil



## jnfr921

Hi guys,

I'm planning to fly to Brazil for the Lollapalooza music fest (Autódromo de Interlagos, São Paulo) happening on 05-06 April. Anyone else attending? 

Lollapalooza Brasil | São Paulo – 5 e 6 de abril de 2014 

I would need to book a hotel room but not sure as to which area to check... Can someone please suggest? (not too pricey, but not ultra-cheap either ;p)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrainyExpat

Hi! I believe that the best area for you to stay would be the Moema neighborhood. It has "easy" access to Interlagos (nothing is very easily accessible in Sao Paulo, unfortunately) and it is centralized enough to allow for visiting other areas. You can find a nice room at Mercure Hotel, for example, for less than 80 Euro per day. Let me know if I can help you more. Good luck!


----------



## jnfr921

BrainyExpat said:


> Hi! I believe that the best area for you to stay would be the Moema neighborhood. It has "easy" access to Interlagos (nothing is very easily accessible in Sao Paulo, unfortunately) and it is centralized enough to allow for visiting other areas. You can find a nice room at Mercure Hotel, for example, for less than 80 Euro per day. Let me know if I can help you more. Good luck!



Cool! Thanks a lot for the response!; much appreciated! 
I will check out "Moema/Mercure" then...

Cheers!


----------



## warlock233

I was going to tell you to check Ibis Interlagos (it's the closest hotel to the concert location), but as expected, it is fully booked for that weekend.
I see that Ibis Congonhas is available - that's probably the cheapest you can get - and it's not far away from the Autodromo. The neighborhood, though, is not as nice as Moema - there aren't many things to do within walking distance from that hotel.

You can also check hotels in the Paulista region. It is a bit farther, but still affordable to pay a cab - and you can anything you want during the day within walking distance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jnfr921

Hey, thanks!, a friend of mine already booked "Blue Tree" near the Congonhas airport. I hope it's a good one... We're also spending 2 days in Rio de Janeiro, but hotels have been booked, so I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well 





warlock233 said:


> I was going to tell you to check Ibis Interlagos (it's the closest hotel to the concert location), but as expected, it is fully booked for that weekend.
> I see that Ibis Congonhas is available - that's probably the cheapest you can get - and it's not far away from the Autodromo. The neighborhood, though, is not as nice as Moema - there aren't many things to do within walking distance from that hotel.
> 
> You can also check hotels in the Paulista region. It is a bit farther, but still affordable to pay a cab - and you can anything you want during the day within walking distance.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------

